# CPT 75894 & modifiers



## Page42 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello All - I'm new to this specialty & have a question that may be basic knowledge to you but I can't seem to find the answer to.

CPT code 75894, radiology s & i: Our RCM is telling me that Medicare requires a modifer (26 or TC) even when POS is 11. I can't find anything on Medicare's website verifying this. Has anyone heard this before?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 15, 2011)

If you are billing globally, in a facility you own, with equipment/supplies you own, using techs and other staff that you pay then modifier 26 or TC should not be needed. 
If you aren't billing globally, then the modifiers are needed. 
And individual payers may have other rules.


----------

